# WSM 18.5 has a new probe modification now?  Anybody else know about this?



## exromenyer (Dec 23, 2014)

So today I got my new WSM 18.5 home and my son and I started putting it together.  I bought all the parts to drill holes for the MODS I have been reading about.  When I pulled the middle barrel out I noticed this round hole to the right of the cheap (and I mean cheap piece of crap door) door they provided.  So there is this rubber wheel shaped gasket that is TOUGH to fit in but once you do it is for your probes..... WoW am I excited that I might not need to drill or cut mine.  What I did do was add 2 washers to ever single bolt inside on the top and bottom to push those bars out and glad I did....  Really makes a difference..... As luck would have it, it is raining tonight however I fired it up anyways....I was able to follow some of the posts here by using a 20 oz. can loading it with hot coals, pulling it and dialing in the vents.  I got it to sit at 226 + - a few degrees for a solid hour with almost no effort.  I figure once I get use to it where the vents should be and all this is gonna be NICE!!!!

Any suggestions on sealing the door?  I can see it is cheap and needs to be re-enforced....

Thank you,
Tony













image.jpg



__ exromenyer
__ Dec 23, 2014


















image.jpg



__ exromenyer
__ Dec 23, 2014


















image.jpg



__ exromenyer
__ Dec 23, 2014


















image.jpg



__ exromenyer
__ Dec 23, 2014


















image.jpg



__ exromenyer
__ Dec 23, 2014


















image.jpg



__ exromenyer
__ Dec 23, 2014


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 23, 2014)

Yep, that's the 2014 model that came out the end of last year.  Mine is exactly the same.  Makes life so easy threading probes through that slot.  I don't use the probe hole at all, just the slot.  I've had 5 probes through that slot no problem.

My WSM was slightly out of round and my door was so bad there was no way to seal it.  It smoked fine, just at higher temps, like 275F.  What irked me though was how much charcoal turned to ash after I shut it down and sealed it off.  The hot coals were still getting too much air.   

After 6 mos I picked up a Nomex gasket kit off Amazon for like $25 or $30.  I expect there's something cheaper you could find at HD or Lowes. I was using fun money I won at work in the form of Amazon gift cards so it didn't cost me anything.  Works like a champ!  Sealed it up and when I shut it down, it snuffs the coals.  Sealed the lid too.


----------



## ogtbagger (Dec 23, 2014)

I just bought a 22 and it had the same port for probes!   The door is cheap but I haven't had any issues getting the temp to stabilize.  I have only used it 4 times so far.   I will be putting a set of wheels on it.    Wind kicked up the last time and it was a real pain to move.


----------



## b-one (Dec 23, 2014)

You're going to love it!! Had mine about 6 months no problem with the door. I run mine with 1 bottom vent full open most of the time and the top fully open always.


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 23, 2014)

Weber listened to the users that were having to cut slots and drill holes in their cookers so they did it for us with a silicone grommet.  Pretty cool huh?  A company that actually listens.  Now if they'd just sell the warming rack for the 22.5" Kettle in the US.


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 23, 2014)

Ogtbagger said:


> I just bought a 22 and it had the same port for probes!   The door is cheap but I haven't had any issues getting the temp to stabilize.  I have only used it 4 times so far.   I will be putting a set of wheels on it.    Wind kicked up the last time and it was a real pain to move.



If you don't mind me asking how do you plan to add casters to those 3 bars at the bottom?  Any one else done this please weigh in because THAT would be a nice addition.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## ogtbagger (Dec 23, 2014)

exromenyer said:


> If you don't mind me asking how do you plan to add casters to those 3 bars at the bottom?  Any one else done this please weigh in because THAT would be a nice addition.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tony




I think I am going to drill the legs and bolt them in.  Check out this link it has a bunch of options.
http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/wheels.html


----------



## krubby (Dec 23, 2014)

I JUST got a WSM myself about a week ago.  I had a heck of a time getting the round rubber thing in just right but then I did some goofy twist push thing and got it.

I have only used it once but I just used the slot thing too.  I tried a probe through the round hole part and it seemed like it was too tight going to push out the rubber thing so I just skipped it. 

I have had it 'fired up' twice - once to season and then 2 days later to use.  I didn't have any issue with smoke coming out of the door, but maybe I just got kind of lucky.  I did get some out of the lid

here is a picture from my one time of use - you can see the smoke coming from the top lid but not door.













Smoker 031.JPG



__ krubby
__ Dec 23, 2014


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 23, 2014)

Here's what the fig of my door looked like when I got it a year ago.  I worked it and worked it to get it to fit a little better then eventually got the gasket kit.  Sealed it right up. . 













Damaged door 002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 23, 2014


















Weber Gasket Kit 001.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 23, 2014


----------



## krubby (Dec 24, 2014)

wow that is pretty bad noboundries...

Mine was nowhere close to as bad.  I didn't adjust my door a single inch and you can see it fits pretty well. 

I still might do the seal like you did just to make it super snug.


----------



## ogtbagger (Dec 24, 2014)

Did your kit come with a gasket for the bottom section?  I know there is not an issue there just curious.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 24, 2014)

Ogtbagger said:


> Did your kit come with a gasket for the bottom section? I know there is not an issue there just curious.


The kit contains a roll of the Nomex gasket material and the silicone high temperature adhesive.  There is enough to do the bottom, door, and lid.  I didn't bother with the bottom because it wasn't leaking.  Weber redesigned it a few years ago solving that problem.  I have enough adhesive and gasket material left over to seal my Kettle lid, which I haven't done yet.

Basically you clean the surface, which was a bit of a challenge after 6 months of use (use a solvent, a glass scraper, then clean thoroughly and let dry).  Next you apply the adhesive, then gasket material and cut it when you have full coverage.  My cleaning and application took about a hour, and most of that was cleaning.  It is easier to do it when it is new or has very little buildup.  Applying the adhesive and gasket material took maybe 20 minutes.


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 24, 2014)

KRubby said:


> I JUST got a WSM myself about a week ago.  I had a heck of a time getting the round rubber thing in just right but then I did some goofy twist push thing and got it.
> 
> I have only used it once but I just used the slot thing too.  I tried a probe through the round hole part and it seemed like it was too tight going to push out the rubber thing so I just skipped it.
> 
> ...



My lid didn't leak like that.  I have heard some guys on here state their lids were a but warped and Weber shipped them out a new one no questions asked.  Their customer service was top notch when I needed a new igniter for my Genesis Grill.......

Tony


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 24, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> Here's what the fig of my door looked like when I got it a year ago.  I worked it and worked it to get it to fit a little better then eventually got the gasket kit.  Sealed it right up. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get your kit?  

Thank you,
Tony


----------



## gary s (Dec 24, 2014)

Take your time and you can get most of the leaks sealed

Gary


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 24, 2014)

KRubby said:


> I JUST got a WSM myself about a week ago.  I had a heck of a time getting the round rubber thing in just right but then I did some goofy twist push thing and got it.
> 
> I have only used it once but I just used the slot thing too.  I tried a probe through the round hole part and it seemed like it was too tight going to push out the rubber thing so I just skipped it.
> 
> ...



I used the section with the slit and both my probes fit great.  I felt the small hole when trying to jam the BBQ straight probe through was really tough and didn't want to chance it so I didn't.  I also just purchased the 6 foot probes from Todd with Amazen Products and they are awesome, wish I did it earlier!!!!!!

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## shoebe (Dec 24, 2014)

I replaced my door on my WSM 22.5 with one from these guys...works great sealed right up

http://cajunbandit.com/wsm-parts-mods/


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 24, 2014)

exromenyer said:


> Where did you get your kit?
> 
> Thank you,
> Tony


Picked it up off Amazon. Search for WSM Gasket Kit.  $23.50 + $4.50 shipping, not Prime eligible.  Others may have it cheaper.


----------



## b-one (Dec 24, 2014)

I use the small hole for smoker temp probe. If you buy the smoker from Ace Hardware they assemble for free.


----------



## krubby (Dec 24, 2014)

exromenyer said:


> My lid didn't leak like that. I have heard some guys on here state their lids were a but warped and Weber shipped them out a new one no questions asked. Their customer service was top notch when I needed a new igniter for my Genesis Grill.......
> 
> Tony


Actually when my smoker arrived originally the middle section was so bent up I couldn't even come close to getting the lid on, and I contacted Weber and they sent a new middle section immediately.  now the top fits onto it just fine BUT now I am wondering if despite that I still have issues per your comment.

I may try 1-2 more smokes, and if I keep seeing leaks out of the lid like this I think I will call them and at least ask what they think may be the issue.  I didn't realize it shouldn't be leaking out of the lid (outside of obviously the vent part)


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 24, 2014)

KRubby said:


> Actually when my smoker arrived originally the middle section was so bent up I couldn't even come close to getting the lid on, and I contacted Weber and they sent a new middle section immediately.  now the top fits onto it just fine BUT now I am wondering if despite that I still have issues per your comment.
> 
> I may try 1-2 more smokes, and if I keep seeing leaks out of the lid like this I think I will call them and at least ask what they think may be the issue.  I didn't realize it shouldn't be leaking out of the lid (outside of obviously the vent part)


My lid leaked exactly like that picture.  Gasket kit solved the issue. 

Also, the lid may seal after 10 or so smokes.  Understand though, as bad as mine leaked, I smoked anyway and made great Q.  Mine never sealed so I took care of it with a quick fix.


----------



## krubby (Dec 25, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> My lid leaked exactly like that picture.  Gasket kit solved the issue.
> 
> Also, the lid may seal after 10 or so smokes.  Understand though, as bad as mine leaked, I smoked anyway and made great Q.  Mine never sealed so I took care of it with a quick fix.


Yes I was thinking the same.  I'll give it a good number of smokes and see if the greases and seasoning seal it up.  Or if not I am much more tempted to get the gasket kit and just work it out myself. 

it isn't a terrible leak anyway.  I'll try it awhile and see how it goes.


----------



## carlo olivares (Dec 25, 2014)

I just unpacked my new 18.5 wsm too. I was afraid that it was damaged during shipping as the box was pretty beat up (it was shipped by sea to asia). But it turned out ok.

I did notice that the top grate did not sit securely over the tabs of the bracket so i had to screw in about 3 additional washers to two brackets (total 6 washers).

Overall pretty excited to get started!

Ive read about the minion method but what is the 20oz can when starting the coals? Dont you just drop the hot coals on top of the unlit coals and spread them out?


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 25, 2014)

Carlo Olivares said:


> Ive read about the minion method but what is the 20oz can when starting the coals? *Dont you just drop the hot coals on top of the unlit coals and spread them out?*


That's what I do.  I actually kind of leave then in a little pile in the center and spread them out very little.  I rarely wet smoke, preferring to smoke with an empty water pan.  I always fill the ring completely with charcoal and wood chunks, then adjust the amount of charcoal I light in the chimney depending on my target IT.  1/3 chimney for 225F; 1/2 chimney for 250-275F, 3/4 chimney for 300-325F; full chimney for 350F or higher.  When using water in the water pan I just use about 1/2 chimney. 

At the end of a smoke I'll close all the vents, snuff the charcoal, then use it again on the next smoke.  Just check the ash depth below the grate to make sure you have room for air flow.  I have a couple of bricks I keep next to my WSM.  I stir the use charcoal to knock off the ash, lift out the grate/ring/used charcoal in one motion, set it on the bricks, clean the ash bowl, then lift the grate/ring/used charcoal all together in one piece and set it back in the bowl.  Recharge the ring with cold charcoal and wood, add the amount of hot charcoal desired, and I'm off and smoking again.


----------



## carlo olivares (Dec 25, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> That's what I do.  I actually kind of leave then in a little pile in the center and spread them out very little.  I rarely wet smoke, preferring to smoke with an empty water pan.  I always fill the ring completely with charcoal and wood chunks, then adjust the amount of charcoal I light in the chimney depending on my target IT.  1/3 chimney for 225F; 1/2 chimney for 250-275F, 3/4 chimney for 300-325F; full chimney for 350F or higher.  When using water in the water pan I just use about 1/2 chimney.
> 
> At the end of a smoke I'll close all the vents, snuff the charcoal, then use it again on the next smoke.  Just check the ash depth below the grate to make sure you have room for air flow.  I have a couple of bricks I keep next to my WSM.  I stir the use charcoal to knock off the ash, lift out the grate/ring/used charcoal in one motion, set it on the bricks, clean the ash bowl, then lift the grate/ring/used charcoal all together in one piece and set it back in the bowl.  Recharge the ring with cold charcoal and wood, add the amount of hot charcoal desired, and I'm off and smoking again.



Thank you! I will try that for my first smoke :)


----------



## phillip p smith (Jan 5, 2015)

Ogtbagger said:


> I think I am going to drill the legs and bolt them in. Check out this link it has a bunch of options.
> http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/wheels.html


Get a flat 4 wheel cart that is wider than the outside perimeter of the legs and attach the 3 legs to the cart. It will be top heavy if the base is not wide enough!!  Been there done that with my electric smoker.  Had to rebuild it.  Steady as a rock now!


----------



## gary s (Jan 5, 2015)

Sounds like good advice, top heavy is not good when you are trying to move it around

Gary


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 5, 2015)

Grats to all you that got a WSM for Christmas!

WSM's will leak around the door and lid a bit for the first half dozen smokes or so - part of the reason they run hot when you first get them. Doors can be "adjusted" by bending it over your thigh or some other roundish padded object. Most of the time the lid and door will seal themselves up after half a dozen or so smokes, but if not then you might consider a gasket kit.

Over the years I use two basic loads for my 22.5" WSM: half ring and full ring. Half ring is for any smoke less than 8-10 hrs., full ring for all longer smokes.

Half ring - fill ring approx. 1/2 way push 4 to 6 fist sized chunks of wood down into the charcoal. Light approx. 1/2 a chimney of charcoal, once it is fully lit dump it in a small pile in the center of the ring. If weather is cold light a full chimney to help get temps up - also I always use water in my pan, just me but I always get good results so not gonna mess with it.
Full ring - same steps as half ring (including wood), then fill ring the rest of the way and put another 4-6 chunks of wood around the top. Same lighting process as well.
If you do use water in your pan you can line your pan with foil to make clean up easier. With the two loads described above you shouldn't have to add charcoal mid smoke. Also if you live in a cold, wet, and/or windy winter climate I highly recommend a welding blanket and some spring clamps to wrap your WSM in. The welding blanket acts as both a wind break and insulation so even on cold windy days you can run with only one bottom vent open. You remove upper spring clamps and fold it down like a banana to open the lid, or remove lower spring clamps to be able to open side door and add wood chunks - just make sure to arrange the top so the exhaust vent is not blocked.













DSCN1871.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Mar 16, 2014


----------



## brazosbrian (Jan 7, 2015)

My old brinkman leaked everywhere and I used it for years ...and the meat was always smoked just fine.  I think that leaky smoke is not an issue ...but leaks that let too much AIR in can limit your ability to run the smoker at a low temperature, e.g. 225 F or even lower.  Sealing everything up means that the only air input is from the controllable vents on the bottom and then you can do what you like with temperature.  The moral of the story is: If you have good temperature control for running low temperatures, then don't worry about smoke leaks...

My brinkman is put away ...I'm cooking on a kettle ...and will soon be getting my 18.5 WSM.  Got my goodies here already: gasket kit, Cajun Bandit door, hinge for the lid, Maverick dual-prob long distance electronic thermometer.  I will likely put wheels on the legs, and add brinkman-type handles to the side (probably cool spring-type woodstove handles though), and will add a couple of long probe thermometers (one just below bottom grill, one through lip of lid - both "meat region" locations).  I'm going to do everything while the WSM is brand new and clean.  Someday, if I feel rich enough, I may buy one of those fancy automatic fan gizmos that operates the smoker at a (fairly) fixed temperature and broadcasts temperature data to your computer, so you can watch a graph running along as the chamber and meat temperatures change ...but hey, gotta keep at least ONE thing on the wish list!  I'm an electrical engineer and may design my own temperature controller too, but just for fun ...I fully realize that many have already done that.  My effort would just be for the fun and challenge potential...

Brian


----------



## gary s (Jan 7, 2015)

Be sure and post some pictures

Gary


----------



## brazosbrian (Jan 7, 2015)

gary s said:


> Be sure and post some pictures
> 
> Gary


Absolutely!

Here's my kettle setup for low and slow ...I can keep temperatures at, or even a little below, 225 F with this setup.  Loaf pans are kept 3/4ths full, and big drip pan (I use an even bigger one now) is kept about 1/2 full, top vent wide open and bottom vent about 2/3rds closed (and cooking in Knik, AK temperatures):













IMG_1770.JPG



__ brazosbrian
__ Nov 28, 2014






Standard Weber kettle...

The downside is that you have to refresh the coals *every hour* or so, which means opening the kettle to do it and buying the grate with the hinged 'add charcoal' sections along the sides.  Yup ...a hassle to cook low and slow, but it's motivation to save $$ for my upcoming WSM :)

Brian


----------



## gary s (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks Cold !!   BrazosBrian ,   When I think of the Brazos I think of Waco and the areas south.  My # 1 son's name is Brian

gary


----------



## brazosbrian (Jan 7, 2015)

We _were _planning on moving to Texas, hence the username.  The two main reasons were for greater job flexibility, and my mom and step-dad live there and we wanted more time around them ....but now my step-dad has died from cancer and my mom's battling stage 4 cancer and probably won't be around too long, and I got a good promotion at work ...big bump in pay, one step up the ladder, 6-1/2 weeks of vacation now.  They've got me by the golden handcuffs, so my wife and I decided to just stay put until retirement (5 to 10 years from now).  Now we are considering either Texas, north of Dallas, or maybe eastern Washington, probably north of Spokane area ...we're now leaning towards the Spokane area.

Brian


----------



## gary s (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your step-dad and your mom. It's hard to turn down a promotion and a big bump. I live in East Texas, grew up in Dallas, lot's of prettier places in the state other than the DFW area  Lots to do up their if you like busy. Texas Hill country is Beautiful as is East Texas, Also is you like salt water lots of nice places along the coast.

Good look with your promotion and future decision, See you around the Forum

Gary


----------



## timberjet (Jan 7, 2015)

BrazosBrian said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Here's my kettle setup for low and slow ...I can keep temperatures at, or even a little below, 225 F with this setup.  Loaf pans are kept 3/4ths full, and big drip pan (I use an even bigger one now) is kept about 1/2 full, top vent wide open and bottom vent about 2/3rds closed (and cooking in Knik, AK temperatures):
> 
> ...















baskets.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Nov 30, 2014






I get 6 hours out of this setup in mine. no fussing around at all


----------



## brazosbrian (Jan 7, 2015)

Timberjet:  You fill those side bins up and just light with a smaller amount of charcoal?  Are those the Weber charcoal holders?  Looked for them up here, but they don't have them in Alaska...

Tell me more... I'd love to have less futzing around :)

Brian


----------



## brazosbrian (Jan 7, 2015)

gary s said:


> Sorry to hear about your step-dad and your mom. It's hard to turn down a promotion and a big bump. I live in East Texas, grew up in Dallas, lot's of prettier places in the state other than the DFW area  Lots to do up their if you like busy. Texas Hill country is Beautiful as is East Texas, Also is you like salt water lots of nice places along the coast.
> 
> Good look with your promotion and future decision, See you around the Forum
> 
> Gary


Yeah ...I used to work for TI in N. Dallas and lived in that area.  Been out to the Lake Forks area, never been to the hill country, one quick drive up the coast but didn't stop for anything... We want to come down and do some touring, visit my mom while there.  Not sure when we can arrange it.  With my mom's stable state, or even if she goes into remission, they still just give a 3 year prognosis at best.  It's her 2nd time around on this particular cancer ...we can't wait too long before coming down, and will likely fly her to Alaska to stay for awhile too.  Give us a good reason to go up to Denali again, and maybe splurge on a glacier cruise or something...

Brian


----------



## timberjet (Jan 7, 2015)

BrazosBrian said:


> Timberjet:  You fill those side bins up and just light with a smaller amount of charcoal?  Are those the Weber charcoal holders?  Looked for them up here, but they don't have them in Alaska...
> 
> Tell me more... I'd love to have less futzing around :)
> 
> Brian


Yes they are weber and yes I just drop 4 or 5 lit coals in each side after filling them with charcoal and wood. It is a really sweet setup. When you are done you just shake them a bit and all the ash comes out and you are left with leftover coals for next time. My performer came with them and hinged grates which are a must as well. You can get them directly from Weber or online a bunch of places.


----------



## brazosbrian (Jan 7, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Yes they are weber and yes I just drop 4 or 5 lit coals in each side after filling them with charcoal and wood. It is a really sweet setup. When you are done you just shake them a bit and all the ash comes out and you are left with leftover coals for next time. My performer came with them and hinged grates which are a must as well. You can get them directly from Weber or online a bunch of places.


Awesome ...thanks!  I'm trying to make it through the winter with the kettle, and my reward for good behavior (not spending) is a new WSM next spring...

Brian


----------



## rigundog (Jan 8, 2015)

OK, I have to ask. Why the 18 and not the 22?

I want to buy one this spring and have been asking the question myself. It is just me and my  wife. Have a couple of smokers and grills.

But knowing my personality if I buy the 18 I will be wondering if I should have bought the 22.


----------



## brazosbrian (Jan 8, 2015)

RIGundog said:


> OK, I have to ask. Why the 18 and not the 22?
> 
> I want to buy one this spring and have been asking the question myself. It is just me and my  wife. Have a couple of smokers and grills.
> 
> But knowing my personality if I buy the 18 I will be wondering if I should have bought the 22.


I'm tempted by the 22, but merely so I can put a full rack of babybacks on it without futzing around.  BUT, my wife and I are now empty nesters and she doesn't eat red meat ...when I make ribs, or pork, or ham, or brisket etc ...I'm the only one eating it (dinner and lunches at work).  Chicken (and poultry sausages) are the only thing that she eats out of the smoker ....and loves that stuff, but for 50% of my smokes, I'm only feeding a single person.  The other half of the time, only 2 people.  Once in a blue moon, we may have another couple over for dinner.  Even though I may have to cut a rack of ribs in two (or futz with them and put them over a foil-covered brick or pipe or something), the 18.5 still has the capacity to blow us out of the water... and is big enough to make it easy to run, unlike the little (finicky?) 14.   So ...I can't justify the bigger size or the higher rate of charcoal usage for us.  If I bought a 22, I'd buy the charcoal bin/gizmo for an 18 and would put it into the 22.  I like keeping all components engineered to work together, _together_.  Another factor, and perhaps the deciding factor for me, is that I can buy the 18.5 at any of several shops in town ...and for prices that are as cheap as Amazon (even with free shipping) ...the 22 would have to be shipped.  I like being able to check out the box before I buy, and having a local company to go to if something's mucked up... with Weber's great support as the back-up.

So, there ya have it... empty nesters who don't need a lot of capacity in their smoker.  If my wife ate red meat and/or we had other mouths to feed, then I wouldn't hesitate to get the 22.  Can't go wrong either way.

Brian


----------



## rigundog (Jan 8, 2015)

10-4 Brian.

Thanks for the input. Please let me know how it works out for you.

This has to be the best forum I have ever joined!

Great bunch of people.


----------



## tropics (Jan 8, 2015)

RIGundog said:


> OK, I have to ask. Why the 18 and not the 22?
> 
> I want to buy one this spring and have been asking the question myself. It is just me and my  wife. Have a couple of smokers and grills.
> 
> But knowing my personality if I buy the 18 I will be wondering if I should have bought the 22.


You can always cook less on a 22. , but you can't get more on an 18 if you need. Figure how many time you BBQ for friends. I only have my MES and a small 18 Masterbuilt kettle that was just given to me, will probably up grade later. It is only the Wife and I at home


----------



## brazosbrian (Jan 8, 2015)

tropics said:


> You can always cook less on a 22. , but you can't get more on an 18 if you need. Figure how many time you BBQ for friends. I only have my MES and a small 18 Masterbuilt kettle that was just given to me, will probably up grade later. It is only the Wife and I at home


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THOUGHT ABOUT THAT A LOT ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

My wife and I are fairly private, not into the whole socializing thing.  Couple of friends from church come over about 4X per year and that's about it ... If the 18's not big enough for something, then I'll whip out the kettle and throw some more meat into that!  I can manage to run it low and slow at 225 F as well ...just more of a hassle to keep it going for a long time.  Fast and Hot grilled chicken will 2nd anything from the WSM anytime too... :)

Brian


----------



## timberjet (Jan 8, 2015)

You should tell her about Pork, the other white meat. Hahahaha.....Kidding aside you would be surprised what you can fit in a mini. My next non homemade smoker may be the WSM 14.5. If I don't just build a Weber mini myself. If you are slightly handy you could easily make yourself a UDS Brian. Even less futzing around than a WSM and you could build two for what a 18 incher would cost you. Have you tried the baskets out yet. I literally smoke almost all my meals on the Kettle just because it works so darn good. I too am usually just cooking for me but I also like to do large batches of certain things to freeze for single meals later. I love my UDS.


----------



## brazosbrian (Jan 8, 2015)

timberjet said:


> You should tell her about Pork, the other white meat. Hahahaha.....Kidding aside you would be surprised what you can fit in a mini. My next non homemade smoker may be the WSM 14.5. If I don't just build a Weber mini myself. If you are slightly handy you could easily make yourself a UDS Brian. Even less futzing around than a WSM and you could build two for what a 18 incher would cost you. Have you tried the baskets out yet. I literally smoke almost all my meals on the Kettle just because it works so darn good. I too am usually just cooking for me but I also like to do large batches of certain things to freeze for single meals later. I love my UDS.


Shhhhhhhhh... She also anti-salt.  But if I sneak a wee bit of bacon or pork into something, or a smidgen of salt ...she says "Oooo!  That's GOOOOOD!".  It's my little joke on her ....there is no health reason for her not to eat the good stuff, just a personal thing.  For some reason, killing 50 chickens a year means less to her than killing one cow... LOL...  (I know ...I know ...I'm a baaaaad bad huzzbinnnnn.....)

Thought about an UDS, but can get a WSM put together quicker :).  Plus, the UDS is bigger...

bd


----------



## timberjet (Jan 8, 2015)

They are very very efficient. The design is such that only the bare essential amount of charcoal and wood that is needed for the cook is burnt. Even with such a large chamber I use no more charcoal than I would in my Kettle. That is not to say that the WSM's are not extremely efficient too but the UDS is nearly perfect in that it seals up very well. If you have the extra money go ahead and get the WSM and I am sure you will never regret it. My line of thinking is 20 bags of charcoal + cost of all the parts = the price of the WSM. Or like 5 huge briskets.... you get my point. I am a frugal dude though.That being a nice way of putting it. lol


----------



## brazosbrian (Jan 9, 2015)

You make some very good and compelling arguments for the UDS.  The money's not a big deal for us, and not creating new projects for myself (I have too many as it is) is important to me.  We have a secondary business that more or less develops passive income for us, but only about $2500/years and it's pretty hit-n-miss.  Too unreliable to count on for any particular goal, my wife and I utilize it for 'little life enhancements' along the way ...mid-winter trip to Hawaii to escape the Alaska cold, or buying fun stuff that we'd rather not impact the family budget with ...like stuff for hunting and fishing, gun and shooting stuff, or ...even a new WSM and all the little mods that can go with it.  As for time, it's very quick to put together and get going... the mods too (seal kit and Cajun Bandit door).

Brian


----------



## american (Jan 9, 2015)

Well, I have the 18.5 WSM with a rotisserie on top, and put a grill in the rotisserie....on Christmas Day had seven full loin back racks of ribs and one 10 pound ham on the rotisserie rack.  The ribs were on two rib vertical holders with the ends bent around and the ends of three racks stagger cuts to get to the the weber wall.  These took up the normal grills in the wsm.  Also, had Auber tempcontroller to control the temp-235 for 3+ hours and 245 for 1.5 hours and foiled and glazed one hour.  Should have taken a couple photos but didn't.  Everything turned out on time and great.  Also, cut a rectangular hole in the bottom beside one of the vents to put the auber fan in, instead of the vent as shown with the auber instructions.  the rectangular hole is the same size as the outlet of the auber fan.  No water in pan but some granite stone for heat sink and an old skillet on top of the stone  to catch the drippings....water pan doubled foiled. Run four thermometers for monitoring.  Sorry for the long winded post but tried to answer questions.


----------



## gary s (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey American   where are the pictures ?








Gary


----------



## american (Jan 9, 2015)

Sorry Gary,  I'll take some and put them on here.

Thanks for asking.  We had company on Christmas day and didn't take any then.....I do all the cooking and was busy.


----------



## gary s (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey American, no problem, been there and done that, sometimes you just get busy

Gary


----------



## krubby (Jan 9, 2015)

BrazosBrian said:


> I'm tempted by the 22, but merely so I can put a full rack of babybacks on it without futzing around.  BUT, my wife and I are now empty nesters and she doesn't eat red meat ...when I make ribs, or pork, or ham, or brisket etc ...I'm the only one eating it (dinner and lunches at work).  Chicken (and poultry sausages) are the only thing that she eats out of the smoker ....and loves that stuff, but for 50% of my smokes, I'm only feeding a single person.  The other half of the time, only 2 people.  Once in a blue moon, we may have another couple over for dinner.  Even though I may have to cut a rack of ribs in two (or futz with them and put them over a foil-covered brick or pipe or something), the 18.5 still has the capacity to blow us out of the water... and is big enough to make it easy to run, unlike the little (finicky?) 14.   So ...I can't justify the bigger size or the higher rate of charcoal usage for us.  If I bought a 22, I'd buy the charcoal bin/gizmo for an 18 and would put it into the 22.  I like keeping all components engineered to work together, _together_.  Another factor, and perhaps the deciding factor for me, is that I can buy the 18.5 at any of several shops in town ...and for prices that are as cheap as Amazon (even with free shipping) ...the 22 would have to be shipped.  I like being able to check out the box before I buy, and having a local company to go to if something's mucked up... with Weber's great support as the back-up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My usual answer would be "get the 22.5" but after reading your post above and some of the subsequent ones, I think the 18.5 is more than enough for you.  heck i would argue the 14.5 might be just fine but I would like the little bit of extra room the 18.5 would give you.

my opinion is get the 18.5 and it will be all you would ever need it sounds like.


----------



## brazosbrian (Jan 9, 2015)

KRubby said:


> BrazosBrian said:
> 
> 
> > I'm tempted by the 22, but merely so I can put a full rack of babybacks on it without futzing around.  BUT, my wife and I are now empty nesters and she doesn't eat red meat ...when I make ribs, or pork, or ham, or brisket etc ...I'm the only one eating it (dinner and lunches at work).  Chicken (and poultry sausages) are the only thing that she eats out of the smoker ....and loves that stuff, but for 50% of my smokes, I'm only feeding a single person.  The other half of the time, only 2 people.  Once in a blue moon, we may have another couple over for dinner.  Even though I may have to cut a rack of ribs in two (or futz with them and put them over a foil-covered brick or pipe or something), the 18.5 still has the capacity to blow us out of the water... and is big enough to make it easy to run, unlike the little (finicky?) 14.   So ...I can't justify the bigger size or the higher rate of charcoal usage for us.  If I bought a 22, I'd buy the charcoal bin/gizmo for an 18 and would put it into the 22.  I like keeping all components engineered to work together, _together_.  Another factor, and perhaps the deciding factor for me, is that I can buy the 18.5 at any of several shops in town ...and for prices that are as cheap as Amazon (even with free shipping) ...the 22 would have to be shipped.  I like being able to check out the box before I buy, and having a local company to go to if something's mucked up... with Weber's great support as the back-up.
> ...


That was my usual answer as well ...I changed it later, after thinking about it more ...noting that being able to get one locally was also high on my list, and nobody in Alaska sells 22s that I know of.

Brian


----------



## american (Jan 9, 2015)

Brian, In mho I think the 18.5 wsm will do everything you want to do. I bought the rotisserie ring and motor from Cajun bandit and just put four grill brackets on the top and now have 3-18 inch grills if I need them.  Also, love the rotisserie for "the other white meat" , boneless hams, and various roast, loins etc.  I fill the holes for the rotisserie rod and motor up with a small aluminum plates, bolt and wing nut....not smoke leakage there.

Nick


----------

